# Handymans tips, DYO



## babyboomer (Nov 29, 2013)

We, senior man, have all some tricks up our sleeve. Years ago, I had to fabricate a tool, a jig or a template, before doing a job.
Simple ideas, solutions are cheap, and efficient.
One can go to the chinese $2.00 shop, but one can do better and save $2.00.
Just yesterday, i picked up a discarded ubroken umbrella, took the wuuden handle off, and use it for my 
bricklaying trowel handle.
Now i guess, you all have some ideas, please post them, it will be beneficial to all "old (F)arts handyman"


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 29, 2013)

Someone please post a tip on what I can do with empty wine bottles.


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 29, 2013)

well, I used to cutt the bottoms off, and make lamp shades.
The fancy bottles are good for candle holders, or table lamp bases. Now I know that you are astirer, but.. I do respect your question.!


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 29, 2013)

_Shove them upside down into the soil on the edge of your garden, makes a nice edging, different noice    _:lofl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 29, 2013)

Build a mud hut and insert them as little windows.


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 29, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Shove them upside down into the soil on the edge of your garden, makes a nice edging, different noice    _:lofl:


Like!!:love_heart:


----------



## Phantom (Nov 29, 2013)

If you want to cut the neck of bottle
Make round circle with a handle out of fencing wire just smaller than bottle neck
Heat this ring to red hot then place it oround the bottle neck
Leave for 30 secs or so them quickly dunk bottle in tub of water
The neck will break around the heated part

Ps. sheet glass can be cut with scissors ...........Cut under tub of water


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 29, 2013)

If you look at the picture of my outhouse/tool shed you'll see the cut wine bottles I used to let in light.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2013)

babyboomer said:


> We, senior man, have all some tricks up our sleeve. Years ago, I had to fabricate a tool, a jig or a template, before doing a job.
> Simple ideas, solutions are cheap, and efficient.
> One can go to the chinese $2.00 shop, but one can do better and save $2.00.
> Just yesterday, i picked up a discarded ubroken umbrella, took the wuuden handle off, and use it for my
> ...



Being a handy 'man' isn't just for men anymore.  Saw tonight on the (US) National news that women are going into carpentry work in large numbers.  Good pay is the attraction.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 29, 2013)

Right on Bonnie, a lot are into the auto mechanics trade now too.

 I've known plenty of women who left the hubby for dead when it came to jury-rigging a quick fix for busted things.
Men tend to obsess and study it from the tradey angle while women know which drawer the duct tape is in.

I was the casual handy'man' to many of the older neighbours, even the still married ones.  The bloke next door wanted to know did I know a fencer he could call because 2 palings had come loose.  He apparently didn't connect that nails hold fences together and he didn't even possess a hammer!  Nor I presume a screwdriver, he was the most useless man I ever knew. He drove a truck for his family transport company and so didn't even have to know anything about mechanics, nor ever changed a wheel. The repair shop did that.    Everything was done by somebody else in his world.  

I'd been bequeathed all the toys 'n tools from the men in the family, 3 generations of technology worth and I put most of them to use at one time or other.  I loved it. I've done things from building and fitting a simple 'faux' window frame,  to remortaring and tuck-pointing the front of the house.  Why should the boys have all the fun?  Drew the line at plumbing past tap washer level though, too weak to wield the wrench.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 29, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> If you look at the picture of my outhouse/tool shed you'll see the cut wine bottles I used to let in light.



Send me the airfare and I'll pop over for a study trip.


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 30, 2013)

Today, I had a bit of time and nothing to do. 
Made a donkey out of old tools!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Right on Bonnie, a lot are into the auto mechanics trade now too.
> 
> I've known plenty of women who left the hubby for dead when it came to jury-rigging a quick fix for busted things.
> Men tend to obsess and study it from the tradey angle while women know which drawer the duct tape is in.
> ...




I enjoy working with lumber and nails and making projects, like my big raised garden bed.   I'm learning more as I go.  
I do 'non-essential' building all the time  ...
I draw the line at plumbing and electrical issues that are more than surface deep ..  I stay out of the walls.  ..
Plumbing is something that causes me the most  concern,  because what looks like something simple can become major with the twist  of a wrench, like those little leaks that seem  non-threatening until you start messing with them. 

You mentioned  auto mechanics ..  reminds me of my tiny aunt who had polio as a child,  and was on crutches most of her life.  She  went to auto mechanic school and  learned all  the tricks of the trade!!    She could work under the hood of her car,  change all the fluids,  tires, batteries.  It was amazing to watch her in action.   She really learned her stuff.  
And if one of the guys in the family tried to help her,  she would hit them over the head with one of her crutches!  .. and that happened many  times.  .. You didn't want to mess with her!


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 30, 2013)

Ido plumbing and electrical, still got my electricians licence.
Need an electrician, call electrician1
Need a plumber, still call an electrician!!


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 30, 2013)

The dam was my biggest project, especially since I'd never worked with rock and mortar before. I've done many projects in both wood and metal. I do most of the repairs to all our mowers and other equipment. I've also built several raised garden beds.

I was a tool & Die maker for 39 years and I miss having all the machinery to make things with. I have all my hand tools and measuring instruments but lathes and milling machines would sure be handy to have.

A welder is another thing that would be useful around here.

I've done a bit of plumbing and electrical too.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 30, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Someone please post a tip on what I can do with empty wine bottles.



In our hippie days we used to melt different-colored candle over them and consider ourselves artists. 

- Break them on your front stairs to discourage the _Watchtower_ folks?

- Take three of them at a time and learn to juggle?

- Take two of them, hold the small ends up to your eyes and yell out "LAND HO!!!" ?


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 30, 2013)

In those days, we used a brandy or cognac bottle as a candle holder.to different coloured candles wax was dripping over brandy bottle, and creating a beautifull candle holder.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> If you look at the picture of my outhouse/tool shed you'll see the cut wine bottles I used to let in light.



Very cool Rkunsaw, didn't notice that before!


----------



## TICA (Dec 1, 2013)

I love doing the handyman stuff.   I still get nervous around a table saw, but Love my mitre saw.   My theory is that if something is broken that I'd have to hire a handyman for, I'll try it myself first.  Worst thing that can happen is that I luck out and fix it.  If not, I'm not any further behind.

I've taken two different woodworking courses over the years and have collected a lot of tools.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 1, 2013)

TICA said:


> ...   I still get nervous around a table saw ...



I remember my dad's table saw in his little shop in the basement of our house. It was like this cast-iron monster waiting to devour me. Every time he turned it on it would emit this horrifying screech - you'd hear the echo of the blade going "TING", then slowly building up it's deadly speed, waiting for the first innocent little kid to wander by. 

The air would be filled with the sweet, slightly burnt smell of pine and maple, and the small bits of wood left over would serve as new toys for me. Unfortunately these bastard children of the Cast-Iron Monster held their own surprises - hidden claws that would rip my flesh asunder! Since when does any normal toy cause such loss of blood?!?

I also remember hearing Dad huffing and puffing before and after using the saw. The CIM lived in a little cave beneath some wall cabinets and was pulled out to perform its multiple homicides, then pushed back after the deed was done. No wheels - that would be too soft! CIM demanded his slave to pull him wherever he went. 

The house lights would dim whenever CIM was performing his misdeeds, much like the prison lights in those old B&W films with Jimmie Cagney whenever Old Sparky was lit up. As in those movies, whenever the house lights dimmed you just _knew_ another soul had been claimed.

Damn you, CIM! May you rust in Hell!


----------

